# konjola ???



## gamezilla2005 (Jul 6, 2010)

this bottle is 8 5/8 by 3 inches wide --with the word konjola embossed on the side.


----------



## Erik T (Jul 6, 2010)

In an older post here "capsoda" says that konjola was "a fancy brand name for a mineral oil" other than that I have no idea.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello Art,

 "... More 
 than a Medicine-- A Body-
 Building Tonic."  From a Konjola Ad in this 1929 edition of The Cass City Chronicle.

 Here's that older thread: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-40214/mpage-1/tm.htm that Erik referenced.






 This one's for sale over here.

 Mr. Mosby produced a number of "medicines," heavily advertised them, and seems to have had several under various names that may/or may not have been the same "formula."

 The AMA was not a big fan, "Konjola was reported to contain:
 Caramel Sarsaparilla Root Angelica Root
 Cascara Sagrada Bark Yellow Dock Root Boneset Leaves and
 Glycerin Senna Leaves Tops
 Gentian Root Black Cohosh Root Potassium Iodide
 Queen Meadow Root Oil of Sweet Orange Blue Cohosh Root
 Pipsissewa Herb Wild Ginger Root Golden Seal
 Galangal Root Burdock Root Spikenard Root
 Salicylic Acid Pink Root Aletris Root
 Poplar Bark Sodium Benzoate Lady Slipper Root
 Pepsin (Fluffy) Senega Root" their Journal.

 Here's another JAMA Investigation of Mosby's Giljan from 1944, with a "Truth in advertising" twist.

 I believe this may have been the label that was once on yours: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 The US Attorney from the Southern District of California was not a fan either and Condemned 33-3/4 dozen bottles in 1944.

 Here's another precinct heard from.


----------

